# Le soir, éteindre ou suspendre l'activité?



## povjojo (17 Janvier 2009)

Pour la bonne santé de ma jolie machine, qu'est-ce qui est le plus opportun?
"Suspendre l'activité" ou "éteindre"
Merci d'avance de vos conseils.


----------



## Lamar (17 Janvier 2009)

Depuis plusieurs années je me contente de fermer l'écran de mon portable (donc de suspendre l'activité), je n'ai pas eu l'impression que cela détériore mes machines.
Peut-être que d'autres avis pourront infirmer ou confirmer mon expérience.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

povjojo a dit:


> Pour la bonne santé de ma jolie machine, qu'est-ce qui est le plus opportun?
> "Suspendre l'activité" ou "éteindre"
> Merci d'avance de vos conseils.



éteindre : cela consomme moins d'énergie, limite un peu l'usure de la batterie (donc retarde son envois en recyclage)  un appareil électrique même en veille consomme


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Janvier 2009)

et il faut éteindre les bornes d'accès airport ?


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Janvier 2009)

Moi, je laisse allumé ;-)

L'écran s'éteint tout seul, mais la machine continue de tourner, pour trouver des traces de vie extra-terrestre :mouais: , ou bien pour pour travailler sur les prédictions climatiques... :rateau:

Je parle de BOINC qui ronronne tranquillement en tâche de fond la nuit ou quand je ne suis pas en face de ma machine 







Plus d'infos ici : http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
Et les projets sur GridRepublic par exemple : http://www.gridrepublic.org/


----------



## schwebb (17 Janvier 2009)

Éteindre.

Simplement parce que ça consomme moins (même si tu n'es pas écolo, économiser un peu d'électricité ne se refuse pas, hein) et que ça use moins ta machine.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> et il faut éteindre les bornes d'accès airport ?



vu que le Wifi en WEP ou en WPA (j'ai pas dis WPA2) c'est facilement piratable, donc oui :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (17 Janvier 2009)

Ben voilà, j'ai été contredit par l'ensemble des intervenants.
Ceci dit, même si vos arguments sont recevables, la consommation d'énergie est négligeable (laissez votre ordi en veille jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne faute de batterie pour voir) et l'usure ne me semble pas être un argument : un redémarrage ce n'est pas ce qui use le plus un ordi ? (ou alors c'est pour un moteur diesel qu'on dit ça, je ne sais plus ).


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> un redémarrage ce n'est pas ce qui use le plus un ordi ?



Non


----------



## Lamar (17 Janvier 2009)

Ah bon !


----------



## alex42 (18 Janvier 2009)

Eteindre pour consommer moins, cela devrait être tout naturel. 

Le plus pratique est d'avoir une multiprise avec boutons ON/OFF.


----------



## laf (18 Janvier 2009)

Le soir, j'éteins l'iMac, son bloc prise parce que, sinon, il consome quand même, et même la Freebox. En plus de l'économie d'électricité, ça m'évite de me faire réveiller au milieu de la nuit par un coup de fil innoportun.


----------



## Lamar (18 Janvier 2009)

Mais qui peut être important


----------



## laf (18 Janvier 2009)

Mouais, après, chacun ses priorités, et je pense que ce n'est pas le sujet ici. Tout ça pour dire que techniquement, ce n'est pas un pb de tout débrancher tous les soirs.


----------



## Lamar (18 Janvier 2009)

Tu as raison, mais ne nous méprenons pas, je suis le 1° chez moi à faire le tour des prises multiples avec interrupteur que j'ai à la maison afin de ne rien laisser en veille, mais il est vrai que je n'éteins pas mon ordi et pas ma freebox. C'est peut-être une erreur, je ne sais pas, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce genre d'appareil soient fait pour être allumer tous les jours. Mais je suis peut-être vieux (non, ça c'est sûr ), dans mes connaissances en tout cas, mais je le pense. Et puis en plus avec toutes ces saletés d'appareils électronique qui se dérèglent à la moindre coupure de courant, j'ai la flemme de devoir tout reparamétrer tous les 4 matins.


----------



## nemo77 (18 Janvier 2009)

pour ma part j'éteint en cas de coupure de courant on ne sait jamais et puis cela permet de virer les fichiers temporaires et de repartir sur de bonnes bases.
enfin c'est à tout à chacun de voir.


----------



## Lamar (18 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, c'est rigolo d'éteindre en cas de coupure de courant ... :rateau:


----------



## nemo77 (18 Janvier 2009)

c'est peut être rigolo, mais si ton mac est en veille et que survient une coupure de courant...


----------



## Lamar (18 Janvier 2009)

:rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Janvier 2009)

Il faudrait déjà faire une distinction entre portable et ordinateur fixe (en plus selon le mode de veille).

Pour les portables, l'adaptateur secteur consomme même si le portable est en veille. C'est lié au mode de fonctionnement de ces « transformateurs ». Il faut les débrancher pour ne plus qu'ils consomment. Du coup, je laisse mes portables en veille en fermant le capot. 

Pour les ordinateurs fixes, même arrêté, l'alimentation produit toujours un courant de veille (5 volts SB aka Stand by). C'est notamment ce qui permet d'allumer un ordinateur via le clavier (combinaison de touche) ou via un clic de souris ainsi que d'avoir des ports USB qui restent alimentés. Le mode de veille suspend to disk ou suspend to ram n'a pas la même consommation. STD ne consomme pas plus que mettre hors tension. STR consomme plus car il faut alimenter la mémoire.

Dans tous les cas, pour ne pas consommer il faut couper totalement l'alimentation en débranchant ou avec un bloc à interrupteur.


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Janvier 2009)

Je crois utile de souligner que la sur-consommation d'énergie n'est pas un problème en hiver lorsqu'on a un chauffage électrique ou thermostaté. En effet, les économies qu'on peut faire, et qui correspondent à une diminution des calories rejetées par les appareils, doivent être compensées par un surcroît de chauffage de puissance équivalente. Si l'on dépense 2000W en chauffage et 150W en ordinateur, alors pour garder la même température dans la pièce on doit dépenser 2150W en chauffage lorsqu'on éteint l'ordinateur.

La question de savoir s'il est utile de couper l'ordinateur afin d'économiser quelques watts ne se pose finalement qu'en été. Mais alors, comme ça a été dit au-dessus, il faut aussi penser à débrancher (ou couper) les blocs d'alimentation secteur, qui continuent à consommer lorsque les appareils qui les utilisent sont éteints.


----------



## Lamar (18 Janvier 2009)

Merci Pascal pour ces précisions.


----------



## cameleone (19 Janvier 2009)

Pour ma part, je n'éteins que rarement mes machines (en cas d'absence prolongée, par exemple). Le soir, que ce soit les Mac de bureau ou les portables, ils sont tous mis en veille. Je me suis trop habitué à les rendre opérationnels d'un simple clic de souris (ou d'une ouverture d'écran)... pour les économies d'énergie, j'essaie de les faire ailleurs (et souvent, sur des appareils plus "gourmands").

Et pour nemo77 : si une coupure de courant survient pendant que l'un des Mac de bureau est en veille (supposition qui n'a rien de saugrenu, au contraire - ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois), alors son onduleur prend le relais et éteint le Mac tranquillement.


----------



## ikeke (19 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement j'éteignais mon PC tous les soirs avant de switcher mais avec l'iMac je ne pourrais plus tout simplement parce qu'il est  apparemment impossible de réveiller un iMac par Wake On Lan lorsque celui-ci est éteint. Or c'est une fonctionnalité que j'utilise régulièrement. Donc pas le choix...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2009)

J'éteins mon iMac tous les soirs.

En revanche, je n'éteins pas le bloc multiprise (ni ne débranche donc). Sinon, c'est la pile interne qui en prend un coup et elle sera à changer plus vite.


----------



## alex42 (20 Janvier 2009)

A ma (petite) surprise, voilà ce que conseil Apple dans son guide d'utilisation :


----------



## cameleone (20 Janvier 2009)

alex42 a dit:


> A ma (petite) surprise, voilà ce que conseil Apple dans son guide d'utilisation :
> (...)



Oui, c'est exactement la manière dont je procède. Lorsque j'envisage de ne pas utiliser le / les Mac pendant plusieurs jours (c'est que je pars de chez moi...), je les éteins.


----------



## Lamar (20 Janvier 2009)

Pareil ! (et je débranche le bloc multiprise).


----------



## ikeke (20 Janvier 2009)

alex42 a dit:


> A ma (petite) surprise, voilà ce que conseil Apple dans son guide d'utilisation :


Laisser en mode "Suspendre" aussi longtemps... C'est Apple qui va payer ma facture d'électricité ? 
La suspension fait juste qu'éteindre l'écran et c'est tout, ca doit consommer beaucoup non ?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Janvier 2009)

ça sert a rien de le laisser en veille quand on pars au travail ou on vas au lit(sauf si on veut pouvoir l'utiliser tout de suite...).
ils ne racontent pas des conneries dans ce mode d'emploi ?


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Laisser en mode "Suspendre" aussi longtemps... C'est Apple qui va payer ma facture d'électricité ?
> La suspension fait juste qu'éteindre l'écran et c'est tout, ca doit consommer beaucoup non ?


La suspension d'activité ne se contente pas d'éteindre l'écran. Elle supprime également l'alimentation d'une bonne partie de la machine, et met en hibernation la majorité des circuits encore sous tension.

Ainsi, mon Mac Mini G4 ne consomme que 5W dans ce mode, alors qu'il consomme entre 20W et 40W en fonctionnement normal.

En conséquence, le fait de suspendre son activité au lieu de l'éteindre et de débrancher le bloc secteur me fait dépenser 3,60&#8364; par mois. Je dois aussi compter autant pour l'écran, qui est séparé.

En contrepartie, mon Mac est *disponible à tout moment*, *utilisable en l'espace de deux secondes*. Ça n'a l'air de rien, mais ça apporte un énorme confort. Même lorsqu'on est pressé, il suffit de presser une touche pour pouvoir *immédiatement chercher un renseignement ou effectuer un calcul*.

En comparaison, lorsque le temps de démarrage est de plusieurs dizaines de secondes, (voire de plusieurs minutes comme dans le cas de mon ancien PC sous Windows), on a plutôt tendance à chercher le moyen de s'en passer. Il est bien dommage de payer aussi cher une machine pour au final de ne pas pouvoir s'en servir chaque fois qu'on en a besoin !

Je pense que ce confort d'utilisation vaut largement *7&#8364; d'électricité par mois*, et seulement l'été compte tenu de la remarque faite plus haut (#21).


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'éteins mon iMac tous les soirs.
> 
> En revanche, je n'éteins pas le bloc multiprise (ni ne débranche donc). Sinon, c'est la pile interne qui en prend un coup et elle sera à changer plus vite.



Oui j'allais le dire, mais est-ce encore d'actualité ? J'ai l'impression qu'on en parle plus ou du moins qu'on en parle quasi uniquement pour les vieux imac G3, comme s'ils étaient les seuls à avoir des problèmes de piles après plusieurs années. Je me souviens plus mais je crois bien que mon mac mini est pourvu d'une pile lui aussi, et logiquement ça me paraît indispensable, raison pour laquelle moi aussi j'éteins mais pas la multiprise, dommage car il est loin d'être tout seul à être branché dessus vu que j'ai 10 emplacements.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je me souviens plus mais je crois bien que mon mac mini est pourvu d'une pile lui aussi



le mien (core duo) a une pile.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui j'allais le dire, mais est-ce encore d'actualité ? J'ai l'impression qu'on en parle plus ou du moins qu'on en parle quasi uniquement pour les vieux imac G3, comme s'ils étaient les seuls à avoir des problèmes de piles après plusieurs années. Je me souviens plus mais je crois bien que mon mac mini est pourvu d'une pile lui aussi, et logiquement ça me paraît indispensable, raison pour laquelle moi aussi j'éteins mais pas la multiprise, dommage car il est loin d'être tout seul à être branché dessus vu que j'ai 10 emplacements.


Je n'ai jamais entendu dire que ce n'était plus d'actualité. Donc je fais comme si ça l'est toujours.

Et moi aussi je n'ai pas que mon Mac dessus. Il y a aussi l'imprimante et le disque dur externe, qui lui, reste allumé en permanence.


----------



## ikeke (20 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La suspension d'activité ne se contente pas d'éteindre l'écran. Elle supprime également l'alimentation d'une bonne partie de la machine, et met en hibernation la majorité des circuits encore sous tension.
> [...]
> Je pense que ce confort d'utilisation vaut largement *7 d'électricité par mois*, et seulement l'été compte tenu de la remarque faite plus haut (#21).



Merci beaucoup Pa5cal pour ce complément d'info très détaillé. Effectivement ca à l'air intéressant  car le mac se lance dans la seconde et on peut profiter du WakeOnLan, ce qui est pas mal dans mon cas.
Sais tu si les ventilateurs continuent de tourner pendant la suspension d'activité ?


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Sais tu si les ventilateurs continuent de tourner pendant la suspension d'activité ?


Non, les ventilateurs ne tournent plus.

Les disques durs non plus.


----------



## ikeke (21 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non, les ventilateurs ne tournent plus.
> Les disques durs non plus.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## adrenergique (21 Janvier 2009)

Perso, j'éteins mon portable et je laisse tourner mon iMac qui finit par se mettre en veille.

Et une fois de temps en temps je le reboot histoire de tout remettre à zero.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Janvier 2009)

Je n'éteint jamais mon ordi. Si je cherche à économiser de la batterie, je met mon MBA en mode deepsleep. En moyenne je le redémarre tous les 40-50 jours.


----------



## alex42 (22 Janvier 2009)

Personnellement, j'allume mon Mac tous les matins et l'éteins tous les soirs.
Les quelques secondes qu'il met à se mettre en marche (oui, c'est rapide un iMac 24 3,06GHz  ) ne sont pas vraiment  une perte de temps, ça laisse à peine le temps de faire chauffer le café et de revenir pour rentrer le mot de passe. 

Bref, la seule question est de savoir si cela "use" le mac de l'éteindre et de le rallumer tous les jours ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Janvier 2009)

Il sera démodé avant d'être usé... Si seulement usure il y a !


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2009)

alex42 a dit:


> Bref, la seule question est de savoir si cela "use" le mac de l'éteindre et de le rallumer tous les jours ?



Non, cf plus haut.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2009)

Ça use le bouton On/Off  .


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça use le bouton On/Off  .




mais de laisser le mac en veille use la barre d'éspace ? (ou autre touche)


----------



## Liyad (22 Janvier 2009)

A la base, je l'éteint tout les soirs ou dès que je ne l'utilise plus (pendant les cours, une sortie, ...).

J'éteint la multiprise quand je part pour un bon moment (retour chez les vieux en général).

Mais... vous me faite doutez maintenant... Si Apple préconise la mise en veille, y'a sûrement une raison non ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> A la base, je l'éteint tout les soirs ou dès que je ne l'utilise plus (pendant les cours, une sortie, ...).
> 
> J'éteint la multiprise quand je part pour un bon moment (retour chez les vieux en général).
> 
> Mais... vous me faite doutez maintenant... Si Apple préconise la mise en veille, y'a sûrement une raison non ?



la mise en veille est très bien pour quelques minutes, au bout de 2 a 3 heures l'économie d'énergie est plus intéressante en éteignant la machine que la laisser en veille


----------



## Liyad (23 Janvier 2009)

En général, j'appuie sur le bouton off, ça le met en veille mais quelle type de veille ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> En général, j'appuie sur le bouton off, ça le met en veille mais quelle type de veille ?



Y en a qu'une...


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Janvier 2009)

Quand je lis : bah, en laissant mes ordinateurs en mode suspendu je ne dépense que 7&#8364; par mois  de plus (seulement en été... l'argument hivernal tient mais bon...), ça me fait beaucoup rire. On pense là à de l'argent et pas à l'impact sur l'environnement. Je vais certes passer pour l'écolo de service qui a ça de paradoxal qu'il utilise deux ordinateurs régulièrement la journée, mais si tout le monde pense en terme de "seulement 7 &#8364;" par mois de plus, ça fait beaucoup d'énergie consommée pour absolument rien si ce n'est "pour le confort". Et c'est bien le problème de notre société de consommation, on consomme "parce que c'est plus confortable". Je ne critique pas, je constate et je fais partie de ceux qui réagissent aussi comme ça mais j'essaie de l'éviter un maximum.

Je suis convaincu qu'on peut améliorer l'état de notre environnement en agissant chacun de son côté par petits pas. Alors même si Apple conseille de mettre en suspension l'ordinateur, moi je l'éteins tous les soirs et je débranches le bloc d'alimentation...

Mais ce n'est que mon humble avis et je n'ai pas la prétention d'être un spécialiste de la consommation d'énergie, pourtant tout ce qui n'est pas consommé... n'est pas consommé (pas d'palais... pas d'palais... :rateau

Certains diront que ça suffit juste à donner bonne conscience... peut-être, mais au moins on fait quelque chose, si infime soit cette chose...

PS : de plus je viens de me rendre compte que la suspension d'activité de mon iMac ne fonctionne pas... il se rallume automatiquement une demi-seconde après l'avoir suspendu, ça doit être dû aux différents périphériques, j'en sais rien...


----------



## alex42 (26 Janvier 2009)

marcelpahud;4981162On pense là à de l'argent et pas à l'impact sur l'environnement. Je vais certes passer pour l'écolo de service qui a ça de paradoxal qu'il utilise deux ordinateurs régulièrement la journée a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Je me demandais quel était mon problème, moi qui éteint mon Mac tous les soirs après avoir travaillé dessus toute la journée. (sans oublier d'éteindre la prise multiple sous le bureau).
> Je ne vois pas où est le confort dans quelques secondes "gagnées".


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2009)

Là j'ai parlé d'argent parce que la question était "_C'est Apple qui va payer ma facture d'électricité ?_". Mais l'évaluation est quasiment la même sur le plan énergétique (j'ai pris le soin d'indiquer les valeurs).

Je ne tiens pas particulièrement à défendre le fait de laisser le Mac en veille plutôt que de l'éteindre, mais chipoter pour si peu me paraît assez exagéré. Pour le coup, cela apparaît bien comme une action sans très grande portée et qui donne bonne conscience, mais qui réclame un minimum de volonté (pour débrancher le bloc secteur notamment) qui pourrait mener à des gaspillages plus importants pour «compenser» psychologiquement.


On dépense tous de l'énergie du fait de nos modes de vie, à commencer par le fait d'acheter un Mac (fabrication, transport, utilisation, recyclage).

Mis à part les cas (nombreux) où la consommation de biens et d'énergie tient aux seules incitations commerciales (les victimes de la mode et de la pub font bien marcher notre économie), nous dépensons de l'énergie essentiellement pour gagner du temps. Sans ces dépenses, il nous faudrait tellement de temps pour faire les choses (travail, transport, communication, ...) qu'il nous serait impossible de subvenir à nos besoins dans notre monde occidental moderne si exigeant.

Des économies sont certainement à faire, mais je pense qu'elles doivent l'être prioritairement lorsqu'il s'agit du superflu ou de grosses consommations. Par exemple, il est préférable de perdre du temps dans le train, à vélo ou à pied plutôt que d'en gagner en prenant la voiture, ou encore il est souvent utile de réaliser des travaux d'isolation pour sa maison. Et là, les économies réalisées sont infiniment plus importantes qu'en débranchant son Mac, même en rapportant ces économies au seul temps perdu.


Quant à l'inutilité de laisser son Mac en veille, c'est votre point de vue personnel, qu'il faut vous garder de généraliser car tout le monde n'est pas dans votre cas.

Si ça ne vous dérange pas d'éteindre et de débrancher votre Mac, tant mieux pour vous. C'est que vous pouvez vous le permettre, et je ne vous jetterai pas la pierre si vous le faites, bien au contraire.

En ce qui me concerne, le démarrage de mon Mac prend 1'20" (sans compter 5" pour le re-branchement du bloc secteur). Durant ce laps temps, je me dois de rester devant ou à proximité, car après 48" je dois choisir ma session et entrer mon mot de passe. À l'extinction, je dois attendre 18" avant de pouvoir re-débrancher le bloc secteur (5"). Au final, c'est 1'48" de perdu à chaque fois que je réutilise mon Mac, et cela doit bien arriver entre 100 et 200 fois par mois, soit entre 3 à 6 heures cumulées. Comparé à mon temps libre, c'est énorme.

Mais le plus critique, c'est lorsque je veux utiliser rapidement mon Mac (par exemple pour vérifier l'état du trafic ferroviaire, la météo, ou trouver un itinéraire, une adresse, etc.) quand je suis particulièrement pressé (notamment juste avant d'aller prendre un train_, parce que je ne prends pas la voiture afin d'économiser la planète_). Si le Mac est éteint et débranché, alors j'en fais mon deuil (et j'en subis les conséquences) ou je prends du retard (et le risque de rater le train et ses correspondances, avec d'autres conséquences).

Et comme cela m'arrive presque tous les jours, le fait de laisser mon Mac en veille est, dans mon cas, certes très «confortable», mais sûrement pas superfétatoire.


Cela dit ça ne m'empêche pas de l'éteindre et de le débrancher quand je suis sûr que je n'aurai pas à m'en servir pendant un long laps de temps.


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Janvier 2009)

C'est une explication qui me convainc  C'est juste qu'avant, ça manquait de précision 

Il est vrai que éteindre l'ordinateur complètement peut paraître minime, mais chez moi, comme chez alex42 ou chez toi, ça s'inscrit dans un comportement général qui essaie, dans la mesure du possible, d'économiser de l'énergie (en prenant le train ou le vélo, en utilisant des ampoules économiques depuis de nombreuses années, en recyclant les déchets, en déclenchant les appareils électriques/électroniques trop consommateurs en mode veille etc...) et du coup ça prend du sens, pour moi en tout cas.

Donc nous sommes d'accord


----------



## alex42 (27 Janvier 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Il est vrai que éteindre l'ordinateur complètement peut paraître minime, mais chez moi, comme chez alex42 ou chez toi, ça s'inscrit dans un comportement général qui essaie, dans la mesure du possible, d'économiser de l'énergie



Dans mon cas, je précise que je travaille chez moi, devant mon iMac, pratiquement 8 heures par jour.
Bref, je l'éteint quand je me couche et l'allume dès le réveil.

Mais, je persiste, il n'y a pas de petites économies


----------



## laf (28 Janvier 2009)

Moi, ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si en éteignant le Mac et en coupant le bloc prise, je risque de me retrouver avec une pile interne foutue et à changer rapidement, ou pas. Parce que, les piles, c'est pas exactement écolo à jeter. Sans compter la complexité à démonter l'iMac.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2009)

Trop d'écologie tue l'écologie !
Bien entendu, il faut faire des efforts pour l'environnement - il faudrait être "fou" pour ne pas en être convaincu ! - toutefois, il convient d'éviter de tomber dans le piège de la paranoïa de l'économie d'énergie à tout prix au risque de tomber dans le domaine des "tocs" ou des "addictions" ...:rateau:
Ne rigolez pas, j'ai certaines connaissances qui en sont arrivées là, qui vivent pratiquement dans le noir pour éviter de dépenser un centime de trop ... tout juste s'ils ne débranchent pas leur frigo après y avoir pris quelques victuailles...
Vivons, bon Dieu ! Vivons de façon "citoyenne" mais vivons quand même !!!!!


----------



## beaunois (6 Février 2009)

laf a dit:


> Moi, ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si en éteignant le Mac et en coupant le bloc prise, je risque de me retrouver avec une pile interne foutue et à changer rapidement, ou pas. Parce que, les piles, c'est pas exactement écolo à jeter. Sans compter la complexité à démonter l'iMac.



Si seul le le fait d'avoir à changer une pile sur un I Mac doit bloquer un grand écolo, il faut qu'il sache que dans beaucoup d'endroits on trouve des receptacles pour les piles usées.
Moi qui suis aussi dans mon genre une pile usée vais tous les trois mois dans un labo d'analyse me faire peser le cholestérol les gamas Gt et tout le reste,j'en suis resté baba:
Un bac pour récupérer les piles, selon leur type, et un autre pour la récupération des cartouches d'encre et toners.
En cherchant un peu on trouve.


----------



## laf (6 Février 2009)

Je te remercie pour les conseils. 

Ceci étant, malgré ces fameux bacs de récupération des piles, connais-tu en détail le procédé de recyclage des piles pour être aussi certain que cela n'a pas d'impact?

De plus, ça ne répond pas à mon problème de démontage de l'iMac. Si c'est pour filer encore 150 à Apple, ça me gonfle.


----------



## TiteLine (6 Février 2009)

Je l'éteins car je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment me déconnecter du Net lorsque l'ordinateur est allumé. Enfin si ... en débranchant le câble ethernet de la Live Box mais cette méthode n'est peut être pas spécialement recommandée 

Donc par précaution et dans la mesure où je ne lui demande pas de "travailler" lorsque je dors , je préfère l'éteindre. En outre, cela permet d'économiser de l'énergie et ce détail n'est pas superflu.

En revanche, je ne le débranche pas donc il consomme tout de même un peu.


----------



## welscotch (7 Février 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je crois utile de souligner que la sur-consommation d'énergie n'est pas un problème en hiver lorsqu'on a un chauffage électrique ou thermostaté. En effet, les économies qu'on peut faire, et qui correspondent à une diminution des calories rejetées par les appareils, doivent être compensées par un surcroît de chauffage de puissance équivalente. Si l'on dépense 2000W en chauffage et 150W en ordinateur, alors pour garder la même température dans la pièce on doit dépenser 2150W en chauffage lorsqu'on éteint l'ordinateur.



C'est pas vraiment ça. Avec ce calcul, tu considères que toute l'énergie électrique consommée par un ordinateur est transformée en chaleur, ce qui est totalement faux (pour un chauffage on se rapproche d'un tel rendement, mais pas du tout pour un ordinateur). Avoir un mac pro qui consomme 200W n'est pas du tout équivalent à 200W de chauffage électrique, ton disque dur il tourne avec quelle énergie, ton écran s'éclaire comment, etc. 
Et dire que les concepteurs d'ordi fuient l'effet Joule comme la peste, toi tu affirmes qu'ils ont conçu des chauffages performants


----------



## cameleone (7 Février 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Je l'éteins car je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment me déconnecter du Net lorsque l'ordinateur est allumé.



La suspension d'activité coupe toutes les connexions...

Et pourquoi ce souci justement de te déconnecter du net ?


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Février 2009)

welscotch a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment ça. Avec ce calcul, tu considères que toute l'énergie électrique consommée par un ordinateur est transformée en chaleur, ce qui est totalement faux (pour un chauffage on se rapproche d'un tel rendement, mais pas du tout pour un ordinateur). Avoir un mac pro qui consomme 200W n'est pas du tout équivalent à 200W de chauffage électrique, ton disque dur il tourne avec quelle énergie, ton écran s'éclaire comment, etc.
> Et dire que les concepteurs d'ordi fuient l'effet Joule comme la peste, toi tu affirmes qu'ils ont conçu des chauffages performants


:mouais: Il me faut peut-être rappeler quelques principes de physique :

D'une manière générale, l'énergie communiquée à un appareil est soit stockée, soit utilisée. Pour ce faire, elle peut être transformée :
1) en énergie mécanique comme :
.- la vitesse donnée à un objet (énergie cinétique), comme la mise en rotation d'un disque, la mise en mouvement d'une masse d'air, ou le lancement d'un projectile,
.- le déplacement dans un champ de force conservative (énergie potentielle), comme l'augmentation de l'altitude du centre de gravité d'un objet ou la compression d'un ressort,
.- la déformation permanente d'un objet (du moins pour la partie qui n'est transformée en chaleur),
2) en agitation thermique, c'est-à-dire en chaleur, dont les conséquences sont la température et l'état de la matière ;
3) en énergie chimique, au travers de réactions électrochimique (réversibles ou non), comme la charge d'une batterie ;
4) en rayonnement électromagnétique, dont le spectre infrarouge constitue la chaleur rayonnée.
Je laisse de côté l'énergie nucléaire.

Un chauffage électrique a toujours un rendement énergétique de 100%. Toute la puissance électrique fournie part sous forme de chaleur, par élévation de température des matériaux en présence (radiateur, air) ou par émission d'infrarouges. Quand on parle de rendement inférieur à 100% pour ce type de chauffage, il s'agit en fait de celui du système complet, englobant la centrale électrique et les lignes d'alimentation EDF. Mais ce n'est pas ce qui nous occupe ici.

Quand un appareil motorisé a atteint sa vitessse nominale, la puissance qu'on lui communique ne sert qu'à compenser les pertes d'énergie, essentiellement dues aux frottements, qui produisent de la chaleur. Dans l'hypothèse d'une absence totale de frottement, il n'est plus nécessaire d'alimenter l'appareil pour maintenir la vitesse du moteur. S'agissant du disque dur, la puissance fournir sert au départ à l'accélérer jusqu'à obtenir la vitesse désirée. Une fois sa vitesse atteinte, la puissance communiquée part intégralement sous forme de chaleur dans les frottements qu'on souhaite compenser. Au moment de l'arrêt, l'énergie cinétique acquise au départ part intégralement sous forme de chaleur dans les frottements. Globalement toute l'énergie qu'on lui aura communiquée sera transformée en chaleur. Je néglige ici les phénomènes d'usure mécanique.


*J'affirme que quasiment toute l'énergie qui entre dans un ordinateur ressort de la maison sous forme de chaleur. *

En effet, si l'ordinateur consomme de l'énergie, c'est pour alimenter:

1) des composants électriques et électroniques, dont l'énergie est dépensée par effet Joule _(-> chaleur)_. Même la faible énergie stockée par effet capacitif ou inductif est restituée au moment de l'extinction.

2) des moteurs et autres actuateurs (disque dur, lecteur optique, ventilateur), dont l'intégralité de l'énergie qu'on leur communique est restituée au travers :
.- de pertes «fer» (courants de Foucault) dans les circuits magnétiques _(-> chaleur)_,
.- de pertes mécaniques (frottements) _(-> chaleur)_,
.- de pertes Joule dans les circuits de commande et de puissance _(-> chaleur)_.
L'énergie cinétique est dépensée à l'arrêt du mouvement dans des frottements _(-> chaleur)_. Il n'y a pas stockage d'énergie potentielle mécanique.

3) éventuellement une batterie, dont une partie de l'énergie est perdue par effet Joule ou dans des réactions chimiques exothermiques _(-> chaleur)_, et dont l'autre partie est restituée à l'ordinateur.

4) un écran qui émet un rayonnement lumineux visible de très faible puissance (environ 0,3 W pour un LCD 24" 16:10 réglé à 250 cd/m2), lequel est absorbé par les murs et les objets de la pièce _(-> chaleur)_. Seule une petite partie de cette énergie lumineuse (déjà faible) sortira par la fenêtre si les rideaux et les volets ne sont pas fermés.
[Pour mémoire: K = 683 cd.sr/W ; écran clair : 250 cd/m2 ; émission 160° : 5 sr ; surface 24" 16:10 : 0,167 m2]

Bref, en comptant sur le fait que les éventuelles batteries qui se chargent doivent aussi se décharger un jour, les 200 Watts fournis au Mac Pro dont tu parles ressortent de la maison sous forme de chaleur, à l'exception d'une toute petite fraction de Watt (négligeable) qui part peut-être par la fenêtre sous forme de lumière visible.


----------



## TiteLine (7 Février 2009)

cameleone a dit:


> La suspension d'activité coupe toutes les connexions...
> 
> Et pourquoi ce souci justement de te déconnecter du net ?



Bah je n'en doute pas mais comme une fois 'ai été réveillée en sursaut par l'alerte du NetBarrier à cause d'une application (un truc de MAJ  je pense) qui demandait une autorisation, je préfère l'éteindre. J'ai modifié un paramètre, maintenant il faut que j'entre le mdp pour ouvrir la session après une suspension d'activité mais je crois qu'il va falloir que je reconfigure certaines choses, je débute sur Mac , j'ai peut être mal paramétré l'ouverture de session après suspension d'activité.

Quant à une connexion internet permanente, vieux réflexe de windowsienne, j'évitais d'être connectée lorsque je n'étais pas derrière l'écran, sauf pour certaines MAJ ou choses programmées. Va falloir que je sois plus zen maintenant.

Pour les MAJ ce n'est pas un problème, je vérifie mauellement et ce, de façon régulière même si je sais que sur mac, une application ne s'installe pas comme ça, ilfaut donner une autorisation (c'est d'ailleurs bien rassurant :rateau


----------



## beaunois (7 Février 2009)

laf a dit:


> Je te remercie pour les conseils.
> 
> Ceci étant, malgré ces fameux bacs de récupération des piles, connais-tu en détail le procédé de recyclage des piles pour être aussi certain que cela n'a pas d'impact?
> 
> De plus, ça ne répond pas à mon problème de démontage de l'iMac. Si c'est pour filer encore 150 à Apple, ça me gonfle.



Je ne pas aussi naïf que tu pourrait le croire, j'ai vécu quelques décades de plus.
Je ne fait que suivre une recommandation édictée par des pouvoirs politiques dont je n'ai que faire (de toutes origines).
Cela me semble simplement être raisonnable.Et si des rigolos s'en foutent plein les poches je m'en tape totalement.


----------



## nicr (7 Mars 2009)

Un grand bravo à tous ceux qui éteignent leur appareil rarement, en particulier à un qui n'a pas sa machine depuis 3 ans.

Je suis heureux pour eux, cela signifie que la perfection est de ce monde. Même si je le voulais je serai incapable de laisser mon ordi allumé. Je suis heureux pour moi quand mon ordi ne plante pas après une journée allumé.

Je ne sais pas comment ces gens s'y prennent mais j'ai très souvent un ennui sur mon MacBook qui survient après 5 heures d'allumage. Selon les applications utilisées et la température dans la pièce c'est plus ou moins systématique, en particulier avec Excel et 38°C.

Depuis un an je surélève mon ordi sur 4 gommes aux quatres coins et les plantages sont moins fréquents.

A+


----------



## schwebb (7 Mars 2009)

nicr a dit:


> Un grand bravo à tous ceux qui éteignent leur appareil rarement, en particulier à un qui n'a pas sa machine depuis 3 ans.
> 
> Je suis heureux pour eux, cela signifie que la perfection est de ce monde. Même si je le voulais je serai incapable de laisser mon ordi allumé. Je suis heureux pour moi quand mon ordi ne plante pas après une journée allumé.
> 
> ...




Hello, 

Si ce n'est déjà fait, tu devrais créer un topic pour exposer ton problème, parce que le comportement de ton MacBook n'est pas normal du tout.

J'ai un MacBook et un iMac, et avant de réaliser que ce n'était pas écologique, il m'arrivait fréquemment de laisser l'iMac allumé des semaines d'affilée, le MB plusieurs jours, sans aucun problème.


----------

